# sickle mower



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all! New to the forum and wasn't sure where to put this. Sorry if it's in the wrong place. I'm needing a sickle mower that will mow 90 deg up and at least 70 deg down. Looking for an older model that still has some life in it. The only two I have found is the International 1300 and the Ford 515. If anyone knows of others, I would appreciate it if you would let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------

